# Looking to upgrade. Native 12.5 Prop or Hobie 12?



## Hardyrowe (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm looking to upgrade to a real fishing rig. I never cruised a foot powered kayak yet. I don't know which of the two is best for all waters fishing. The Native Mariner 12.5 Propel Angler Kayak or the Hobie Cat Mirage 12 Kayak. Does anyone have experience on both yaks or any insightful need-to-know info that will help me decide.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Unless space is an issue get the new PA14 over the 12 because the advantages in tracking and more space in the 14 vs the little price difference and little weight difference is worth it IMO. Never been in the Propel but they are much cheaper and you can go in reverse.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

i have fished from a hobie now for some time, and i have just tested the mariner. im gonna stay true to my hobie just because its what i know. but the mariner is very stable and a million times easier lets say if the drive fails and i have to paddle. i fish from a hobie pa 14 so its a fishing machine. i have yet to see a mariner fully rigged and ready which leads me to my main point that if you are looking for a fishing ready kayak from the start a hobie is the way to go. if you have some time and effort, and are willing then maybe a mariner is for you. i would head up to pks and test drive the mariner! then head to key sailing and test the hobie of your choice. its gonna be the best way to tell!


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree on the PA 14 over the PA 12. Only $100 difference and more room and stability.

The Mariner has reverse, that's what you always hear. However, reverse is an occasional convenience and not a necessity. Does it.....?, But it has reverse. Does it........?, But it has reverse.................... 

I find the Hobie much more efficient.

Try them both and decide for yourself.


----------



## Hardyrowe (Oct 2, 2012)

That's good info. I'll head over to test both of them this week.


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

I was in this exact same situation three months ago. I wanted a Revo SSOOOOOOOOOO BAD and went and tried one out at Key Sailing. Almokst bought it that day but my wife said wait and try the Mariner 12. Tried the Mariner and honestly at the time I still wanted the revo. I could stand easily in the Mariner and yes it does back up. So I said hell with it and got the Mariner and then another for the Mrs. About the reverse..... Well if your an offshore only fellow then you do not NEED reverse I never really use reverse offshore however I did some inshore fishing this last weekend and back in the bayou it was really nice to pull up into the docks casually backup and go about my way and made it real easy to hold a spot also as there was a bit of a current. Only grabbed the paddle to make landfall. As for the skinny water not being for the propel... I was in 1.6 ft of water and never pulled up my drive. I know I was close so I took it real slow but never hit bottom with the drive sooooooo yeah... In the surf the rudder doesn't stow like a Hobie which would be nice and you have to be quick at getting that drive out of the water. I usually swim my yak into the beach. Each boat has their own strengths and weaknesses (if you call em weaknesses). I would say try both with a completely open mind and see what ya think. Whatever you decide being able to eat, drink, and fish while on the move is WAY better than paddling!!! Good luck!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm with the other guys on the PA. I can't find one good reason to choose the 12 over the 14. The 14 is everything you could want in a fishing kayak...except while on land lol. The Mariner is a fine boat too, my dad bought one. I think it's a win-win decision, you'll not regret either choice. Just flip a coin and pull the trigger! If money is an issue, get the Mariner.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I owned a Mariner and can say that if it's between an Hobie outback or Revo or a Mariner, I would take the Mariner all day long for stability reasons and the amount of deck space you get. If you have the cash for a PA, I would go that route especially if you will be fishing offshore mostly.

For inshore purposes I loved my Mariner for the ability to stand up and fish. The ability to slow and reverse around docks is huge. Not so much offshore though. But inshore, my buddy would spend a lot of time making 1-3 casts before he would have to circle back around due to wind and current. While I would be sitting there making cast after cast at a dock because I could hold my position much better.


----------



## Hardyrowe (Oct 2, 2012)

Got a chance to take both yaks for a ride today. Now I'm even more confused. Hobie has a lot of options!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Lmao!!! The worst thing you could've done was test a PA. It's like a little free crack rock...now you gotta have it, but it's so damn expensive! Just don't rob anybody to get it please.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> Lmao!!! The worst thing you could've done was test a PA. It's like a little free crack rock...now you gotta have it, but it's so damn expensive! Just don't rob anybody to get it please.


I have been looking and holding off for so long that I am at the point of committing a crime for a PA - lottery is not coming thru!! lol


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I love my Mariner. It has reverse!










And its stable. With a little thinking its not hard to rig. Its light enough for me to move around and drag thru the sand and I have yet to find myself wanting more room!


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

If you have the cash for a PA it is worth it's weight in gold , demoed several and the PA hands down.


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

I agree with what most have said. If you have the money get the PA 14. I started in a West Marine Pompano 12' and loved it, then had a friend that was off loading an older PA for a great price and I decided to upgrade to that. Best decision of my yaking life. Love my PA and even though it is older and much heavier, it has been used it has never really let me down so I would say if you have the money get a PA14. I regularly go off shore 3-5 miles in not the calmest of conditions. Or you can wait and find one for sale for a little cheaper than a new one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardyrowe (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for all of the unbiased advice. After much consideration test rides and countless trip to the dealers, I concluded that there weren't many if any negatives about either of the two kayak. However there was a marginal difference in price. The price difference is a bit deceptive when considering what all comes with the PA 12 or 14. I have seen pics of the Mariner 12.5 Angler but I have yet to see a price for 2013. Therefore when comparing the Hobie PA to the Mariner 12.5, I had to use the base Mariner. The Hobie has so many standard features like the rod storage, rod holders, armrest, flush mount transducer, accessory platform, in floor tackle trays, turbo fins, handle bar all around, extra 6" width, and the list goes on. However the difference is around $1050. You save another $100 by giving up 20" on length and 2" on width. My guess is it would cost $300 to install the agler necessities. That would leave a price difference of about $750. 
If the money is ok, lets consider pounds. There's around 50 pounds difference between the two. That's may cross the capacity threshold of most roof racks. There are a lot of load assist options out there that would allow the PA to be carried on the rack. A trailer isn't a option for a lot of people. 
If weight is ok, lets consider drives. Proven fins or the new propeller? Reverse or not? The ability to stop or not? The speed was inconclusive for me because of the different waters.
The warranty is one more consideration. The Hobie has 1 yr drive and 2 yrs hull. The Mariner has 2 yrs on the drive and 10 yrs on the hull. 
Stability was great on both. 
Having only a year experience kayaking and no peddling experience on either, for me it came down to; Money, Weight, and Warranty. Base on that I chose the Mariner 12.5. I have not yet put it in the water yet. Nor have I rigged it out yet. Therefore I'll be looking for ideas. 
For some strange reason I still feel like I want to be part of the Hobie family. I think it might be the accessible part inventory on demand at Key Kayak. That really mean a lot when if you're broke down. That is a value in in itself. Hopefully I won't need many parts. I'm sure Pen Kayak & Sail with take good care of me.

I'll be splashing really soon
Thanks for all of your help
G


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats! Hopefully you will enjoy your Mariner as much as I enjoy mine. What color?


----------



## Hardyrowe (Oct 2, 2012)

Mango 
I've been trying not to think about during this Mother's Day weekend. It's all about the mothers today. She don't understand why I have to have a third kayak but after I put my mariner in the water, I probably won't understand either.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes you will. Get her in it and you might just be buying another! My Mariner has been my best and most expensive investment this year!


----------



## Hardyrowe (Oct 2, 2012)

That would be pretty cool if she did want one. Unfortunately I think she saw too many sharks on our fishing videos. But I would get her one in a heartbeat.


----------

